# It's things like this, Allen Edmonds.



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

After more travel than I care to remember, I finally left my nice shoe bag at a hotel (and of course the hotel can't find it). I made the trip to the local AE store on Michigan Avenue to buy a new one today.

"Do you have any of the shoe bags in stock? I left mine at a hotel."
"These?" (hands me two)
"Yep, I'll take them. How much are they each?"
"They're yours, Happy Holidays."

Might've only been $20 or whatever, but it's things like that, Allen Edmonds...

Now I have to buy a third pair to not feel guilty. :tongue2:


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Exactly. Good service prompts good customers.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

Whether it's purchases, exchanges, or trying to get a discount retroactively, I've had only good experiences with the Allen Edmonds store in Union Square in San Francisco. They definitely make me want to go back for yet another pair of great shoes!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Class act all the way. Try getting Amazon.com to hand you free shoe bags and wish you a merry christmas.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I've been moving to the conclusion that all things being equal, I'll buy Allen Edmonds before Alden. This is part of the reason. I'm more confident that if there's a problem at any point along the way, AE will go much further in making things right. I've sent the ShoeBank several emails recently regarding their sales and have gotten responses within a few hours. Truly a company worth supporting.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

My Allen Edmonds salesperson insisted I return a pair of Shelton saddles I had bought almost a full year prior after she saw me wearing them and concluded I should have bought 11.5E instead of 11.5EEE (and she was right - I was feeling the same thing). The level of service and attention I receive from my local store is ridiculously over-the-top, in the best possible way - personal cards, calls, and lengthy hand-written notes about new products. Honestly, as far as shoes go, I've eliminated one variable out of my life - I don't feel a need to buy from anywhere besides AE. I don't even bother looking at any other brands, as narrow-minded as that might seem.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

I own 3 pair of AE shoes and have been quite pleased with the quality and customer service. In addition, I
like the fact that they are manufactured in the US.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

CMDC said:


> I've been moving to the conclusion that all things being equal, I'll buy Allen Edmonds before Alden. This is part of the reason. I'm more confident that if there's a problem at any point along the way, AE will go much further in making things right. I've sent the ShoeBank several emails recently regarding their sales and have gotten responses within a few hours. Truly a company worth supporting.


This.

Funny, when reading the thread title I thought it was going to be a negative one!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Not narrow-minded at all, I don't think. Stick with what works. And AE pretty much covers the waterfront, for most folks, in terms of models offered.



CM Wolff said:


> My Allen Edmonds salesperson insisted I return a pair of Shelton saddles I had bought almost a full year prior after she saw me wearing them and concluded I should have bought 11.5E instead of 11.5EEE (and she was right - I was feeling the same thing). The level of service and attention I receive from my local store is ridiculously over-the-top, in the best possible way - personal cards, calls, and lengthy hand-written notes about new products. Honestly, as far as shoes go, I've eliminated one variable out of my life - I don't feel a need to buy from anywhere besides AE. I don't even bother looking at any other brands, as narrow-minded as that might seem.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

I've dealt fairly often with the outlet in Burlington NC, and now the retail store in Charlotte, and have nothing but glowing praise. The staff are all knowledgable, mega-helpful, and are proud to work for the company


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

CMDC said:


> I've been moving to the conclusion that all things being equal, I'll buy Allen Edmonds before Alden. This is part of the reason. I'm more confident that if there's a problem at any point along the way, AE will go much further in making things right. I've sent the ShoeBank several emails recently regarding their sales and have gotten responses within a few hours. Truly a company worth supporting.


I agree with you.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

I have to agree, AE customer service is outstanding. I've had a pair of shell Hamilton's for longer than I care to remember. After a number of years of abuse, the stitching along the vamp started to give way. I stopped in at the Shoe Bank to see if they would would repair the shoes given they didn't need the typical recrafting service. The salesperson offered to take them back to the factory and have it taken care of. Less than 10 minutes later, my shoes were back on my feet and they even had a nice new shine. That's why i own over a dozen pair of AE's and nothing else.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Even when I've gone in to buy inexpensive items like edge dressing or gloves, they always treat me well. I'm praying the store stays there for a very long time -- my fear is that their shoes are too expensive for the average guys walking down the street, or that no one recognizes the name.


----------



## Gords (Nov 15, 2011)

My only Allen Edmonds experiences have been over email and phone with Nathan at the Shoe Bank.

The first time I read on Ask Andy that calling or emailing this outlet store was a good idea, I thought it sounded kind of crazy. I've had the same luck everyone else has with outlets.

But Nathan has always been helpful, quick to respond, and quick to ship when I've ordered. I have nothing but good things to say.


----------



## rcoreytaylor (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a slightly different take on AE, albeit a good one...

I live in Canada where the price of AE is quite a bit more than in the USA, for example if available in the US for $299 it translates into $425+ in Canada. Those of you in the US have no idea how good you have it regarding selection, availability and price! Where I live, AE is only available with minimal selection from boutique-like retailers at full retail price. In larger centers like Vancouver and Toronto AE a greater selection can be found (at Harry Rosen for example) however the price is still "healthy". This makes for a challenge when trying to purchase quality shoes at a reasonable price. So far I've been lucky; 1st pair on sale in Toronto, 2nd pair of monk straps for $75 in like new condition from a VINTAGE STORE!!!, 3rd pair online directly from AE and I've just purchased my 4th pair of AE (from a SF member) and cannot wait for them to arrive.

Over-all I find the shoes a good value and wish I was able to experience the AE customer service in person. 

Cheers!

(PS - If anyone wants to PM me with specifics as how to contact the AE outlets - and who best to speak with - I'd certainly appreciate it! Cheers!)


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Gords said:


> My only Allen Edmonds experiences have been over email and phone with Nathan at the Shoe Bank.
> 
> The first time I read on Ask Andy that calling or emailing this outlet store was a good idea, I thought it sounded kind of crazy. I've had the same luck everyone else has with outlets.
> 
> But Nathan has always been helpful, quick to respond, and quick to ship when I've ordered. I have nothing but good things to say.


One forum would have us feel guilty for waiting for certain seconds to arrive at the Shoe Bank...


----------



## noodles11 (May 13, 2008)

Now if only they would bring back the Mora....


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

CMDC said:


> I've been moving to the conclusion that all things being equal, I'll buy Allen Edmonds before Alden.


Had the exact same experience with shoe bags at the Alden store in SF...couldn't have been nicer. Will stick with Aldens.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

But how often does Alden do something like that? It seems, not as much. I'm glad you like Alden and will be sticking to them, but most of the stories I hear about Alden as of late point to:

1. They don't do much to keep your business if you're dissatisfied or think something's not quite up to par for what you pay. See YoungClayB's story for a good example.
2. Even if you no longer purchase their services, they figure there's at least several more customers who are willing to take your place in the queue.

I'm all for supporting business, especially small specialty shops, in the U.S. and other developed countries*, but if they don't make a good product for the price (within reason -- these are living wages we're talking about after all), offer good customer service, or have a snobby attitude, what incentive have I to return? I'm not saying Alden does all those things all the time, I'm just speaking in general.

*This is why I was pleased when I learned my store was going to sell hand-blown, glass ornaments made in small family owned shops throughout Europe.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

noodles11 said:


> Now if only they would bring back the Mora....


Damn. I had opened up the reply window with the intention of directing you to the custom shoe site where you could "build your own" Mora for a reasonable price, but it was gone. I guess the good news it that it's disappeared and come back before so the style isn't really dead.

While I was on the site, however, I noticed these:










and bought 'em. Amazing price.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^I've been noodling on those for a while and think I may pull the trigger as well. Agree that its a great price. The only think holding me back is the Brooks sale on Monday. Got my eye on a few things there too.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

I would describe myself as an Alden stalwart, not only because of the quality of their shoes but because of the support I've received from their retailers in resolving quality control issues. Whether it's been Brooks or ShoeMart, things have always been made right for me - irrespective of the factory's purported bad attitude. It's nice that Allen Edmonds massages you guys the way you like it, but what I really need is for my shoes to work right the first time. And ASAP afterwards if they don't. This happens with Alden for me. 

It is good to know that this can happen with AE, too. In fact, I was in a local mens store today (Joseph's in San Antonio) and saw samples of a large number of the different models from the AE catalogue. This store stocks maybe four or five different AE styles consistently. But you do get to see and touch AE "exotica" (including wingtip and cap-toe boots) that you might like before ordering them, and the salesmen do know about the different AE lasts. In a pinch, they can be called on to predict how well a given shoe will work for you and what size you should order. I think this is an excellent approach for a store that has a minimal involvement with AE but wants to grow its AE business, even if it means competing with the Internet.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I really like the Arezzo that they've got on sale. Only seem to have 'em in wide though.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Link, please.



Trip English said:


> Damn. I had opened up the reply window with the intention of directing you to the custom shoe site where you could "build your own" Mora for a reasonable price, but it was gone. I guess the good news it that it's disappeared and come back before so the style isn't really dead.
> 
> While I was on the site, however, I noticed these:
> 
> ...


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

32rollandrock said:


> Link, please.


I was looking at AAAC to see if there had been any discussion about this shoe.. With my feet loafers do not work so well, so figured stay with the lace, and was loving this shoe, with the price, for the casual option. Didn't see much talk about the shoe, but obviously I'm in good company.

https://www.allenedmonds.com/aeonline/producti_SF9297_1_40000000001_-1


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

End of the day, how much do shoe bags cost? How much does a pair of AE's cost? Aldens?

My point is, retailers of high-end shoes SHOULD give out free bags to someone who walks in and is, obviously, a customer, or even a potential customer. That AE and Alden do the right thing and that seems above-and-beyond speaks, I think, volumes about the depths to which customer service has fallen in the retail industry.



smmrfld said:


> Had the exact same experience with shoe bags at the Alden store in SF...couldn't have been nicer. Will stick with Aldens.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

rcoreytaylor said:


> I have a slightly different take on AE, albeit a good one...
> 
> I live in Canada where the price of AE is quite a bit more than in the USA, for example if available in the US for $299 it translates into $425+ in Canada. Those of you in the US have no idea how good you have it regarding selection, availability and price! Where I live, AE is only available with minimal selection from boutique-like retailers at full retail price. In larger centers like Vancouver and Toronto AE a greater selection can be found (at Harry Rosen for example) however the price is still "healthy". This makes for a challenge when trying to purchase quality shoes at a reasonable price. So far I've been lucky; 1st pair on sale in Toronto, 2nd pair of monk straps for $75 in like new condition from a VINTAGE STORE!!!, 3rd pair online directly from AE and I've just purchased my 4th pair of AE (from a SF member) and cannot wait for them to arrive.
> 
> ...


----------



## YukonCornelius21 (Oct 28, 2009)

Trip English said:


> Damn. I had opened up the reply window with the intention of directing you to the custom shoe site where you could "build your own" Mora for a reasonable price, but it was gone. I guess the good news it that it's disappeared and come back before so the style isn't really dead.
> 
> While I was on the site, however, I noticed these:
> 
> ...


I picked up a pair after reading your post - cant wait to get them! Thanks!


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Funny, I just noticed the "Hale" is now on sale for $199 at their site. I snagged those for $209 from Nordstrom Rack about 3 months ago.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

While on holiday in mid town NYC I shopped at both the Alden Store and AE Store which are on the same corner (44th and Madison maybe). I could find no reason to buy the more expensive Aldens. The people at the AE store seemed to be career shoe sales people while the Alden staff seemed to be less commited.

I also found that AE has so many different styles and fits it is best to try them on before I buy. The guidance of the AE clerk was very valuable.


----------



## Shawl Lapel (Jul 5, 2010)

Was at the NYC store this weekend but don't remember seeing the MacNeil's for that price. Ordering them now!


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

I live near an outlet that has an AE and I have only had positive experiences with them. I have returned several items and they were always very helpful.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

In the January thread, Trip reviewed (not positively) those Macniels, just a heads up


----------



## mediahound (Dec 25, 2011)

dparm said:


> After more travel than I care to remember, I finally left my nice shoe bag at a hotel (and of course the hotel can't find it). I made the trip to the local AE store on Michigan Avenue to buy a new one today.
> 
> "Do you have any of the shoe bags in stock? I left mine at a hotel."
> "These?" (hands me two)
> ...


They're $10.:

It's funny, many Alden shoes don't even come with shoe bags...


----------



## Kondi (Jan 5, 2012)

Gords said:


> My only Allen Edmonds experiences have been over email and phone with Nathan at the Shoe Bank.
> 
> The first time I read on Ask Andy that calling or emailing this outlet store was a good idea, I thought it sounded kind of crazy. I've had the same luck everyone else has with outlets.
> 
> But Nathan has always been helpful, quick to respond, and quick to ship when I've ordered. I have nothing but good things to say.


Thanks for the heads up on the Shoebank. I went to an AE store yesterday but they were unable to find a style I liked in black, in time for a trip to NYC next month. Nathan found a MacNeil in a factory second and it's on its way to me.

Thank You!


----------



## mediahound (Dec 25, 2011)

Kondi said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the Shoebank. I went to an AE store yesterday but they were unable to find a style I liked in black, in time for a trip to NYC next month. Nathan found a MacNeil in a factory second and it's on its way to me.
> 
> Thank You!


Can factory seconds be ordered online? If so, what's the link?

I find no outlet stores where I am in California near as I can tell.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

mediahound said:


> Can factory seconds be ordered online? If so, what's the link?
> 
> I find no outlet stores where I am in California near as I can tell.


Not online, but you can call any outlet and they will ship. Most of us here call the Port Washington Shoebank no matter where we live.


----------



## mediahound (Dec 25, 2011)

arkirshner said:


> Not online, but you can call any outlet and they will ship. Most of us here call the Port Washington Shoebank no matter where we live.


How do you know or check what they have in stock?

What is their phone number?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

^^
Actually, the shoe, which sorely tempted me, has been getting bad reviews on the January acquisition thread.


----------



## Kondi (Jan 5, 2012)

mediahound said:


> How do you know or check what they have in stock?
> 
> What is their phone number?


(262) 284-7158 Nathan is very helpful just know what you want. He had mine shipped to me from Riverhead NY.​


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

You can also email the shoebank and they'll send you an Excel spreadsheet listing their shoes by size, models, colors, seconds, discontinued, etc.

[email protected]


----------



## sjk (Dec 1, 2007)

mediahound said:


> They're $10.:
> 
> It's funny, many Alden shoes don't even come with shoe bags...


The actual cost to AE for 2 flannel bags was probably pennies. I don't know whether to be impressed that they correctly realize that incredible good will can be had for such a small price by giving away free shoe bags or annoyed that they would try to get you to pay $10 for 2 flannel bags under usual circumstances.


----------



## andrel42 (Sep 7, 2011)

rcoreytaylor said:


> I have a slightly different take on AE, albeit a good one...
> 
> I live in Canada where the price of AE is quite a bit more than in the USA, for example if available in the US for $299 it translates into $425+ in Canada. Those of you in the US have no idea how good you have it regarding selection, availability and price! Where I live, AE is only available with minimal selection from boutique-like retailers at full retail price.


I cannot agree more, excellent customer service (I have over 20 pairs) but don't try buying them in Switzerland where 300$ translates to more than the double !


----------

